# Easy for you?



## fotojames (Nov 9, 2009)

I'm going to photograph kids with Santa over a period of two weeks in multiple locations. I need each child's photos separated for privacy concerns. Photos are captured to a folder on a laptop. 

I want my assistant to drag each set of 3-4 shots from the capture folder over a droplet/app that will CREATE NEW FOLDER, allow her to give a UNIQUE NAME too it, and then place the NEW FOLDER INTO a PREDESIGNATED FOLDER of all that day's photos. 

I can make this happen with the automator app I created, BUT IT ONLY COPIES THE FILES INSTEAD OF MOVING THEM. This leaves the images to collect in the capture folder unless the originals are deleted each time - it's a ridiculous nuisance and it seems it should be easily remedied - but I can't figure out how! 


MacPro 2.6 DUAL2  Mac OS X (1'.6.1)  DESPERATE


----------



## clee01l (Nov 9, 2009)

What automating application are you using? AutoIT can do exactly what you feel like you need for privacy. 
http://www.autoitscript.com/

Another question, what happens if you rightclick and drag? In many Windows operations, this will bring up a context menu where MOVE can be selected instead of COPY

BTW, this thread probably belongs in the Lounge or Equipment Off Topic sections. Perhaps the moderators can helop out.


----------



## MarkNicholas (Nov 10, 2009)

This must me a different language as I have no idea what this thread is all about !!


----------



## sizzlingbadger (Nov 10, 2009)

I understand the technical issue but not the reasoning in such a convoluted workflow. Just write the names of the files and the kids names on a bit of paper (or in a text editor) as you take the shots.


----------



## johnbeardy (Nov 10, 2009)

1. In LR, activate the capture folder
2. Right click the day's designated folder in the Folders panel
3. Add a subfolder, name it, and tick the include selected photos


----------

